# New Colt 45



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just traded me up another Colt 1911 s70 IV, 45acp. Traded off a Rem 760/ K4 in 270 that I got on a trade last night. This one has after market grips but came with one factory Colt magazine. I got to look up the manf date. Gun is in better shape than last two and they weren’t shabby. I may have stepped on it this time. Serial on frame is completely different than the others, but slide is marked right. I ain’t crying any time you can off a piece of junk like a Rem 760 for a decent gun you are ahead. I’m not into the newer 1911s and guys that fool with them are always mixing and matching parts. Pic with latest S&W 25-2 I got recently.
Need to find set of Colt grips. Only ones I have are GI plastics.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job. Sent you a DM


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good lord that thing looks heavy..


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You sure weed through an awful lot of guns. If you ever happen across a Ruger SR9C let me know.


----------

